# berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????



## nofish (6. Juni 2006)

hallo

vorab - ich habe schon die boardsuche benutzt fals ich ein theared oder ähnliches übersehen habe tut es mir leid

also- ich habe mir bei ibeäy :m  15cm lange künstliche wattmürmer mit kunstgeschmack gekauft da ich beim angeln immer sehr viel geld für echte 
ausgebe:v 
nun wollte ich etwas zu spät fragen taugen die eigentlich was;+ 
nun ich hoffe das ihr mir dazu etwas erzählen könnt 
mfg no fish


#a 
ich wünsche allen ´grosse und dicke fische


----------



## Klaus S. (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*

Taugen nichts in der Brandung aber vom Boot aus wurde schon der eine oder andere Fisch damit überlistet. Obwohl gaaaanz vereinzelt auch in der Brandung mal ein Fisch damit gefangen wurde. Ist aber keine Alternative zu Wattwürmern oder Ringlern.


----------



## Kochtoppangler (6. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*

Außerdem sind die Dinger doch um einiges teurer als echte Wattis ...

Wenn du ne günstige alternative suchst nimm lieber Herings oder Makrelenfetzen , da fängst sogar was mit !


----------



## Neffifisch (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*

Hab sie auch mal probiert, vom Schlauchboot aus auf Dorsch anstelle eines Jigs verwendet. War o.k. Der Preis ist aber wirklich zu hoch, vor allem halten sie manchmal auch nicht sehr lange, gehen dann evtl. beim Anbiss entzwei. 
Sind halt praktisch und immer zur Hand. So einPäckchen zum Auspropieren schadet nix. Petri heil mit den Gummiwürmern#h 


Neffifisch


----------



## hd-treiber (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*

Hatte die Teile mal als Reserve vom Boot als Nachläufer in der Drift. War ein Tag, an dem Klieschen wohl auf alles gebissen hätten, was irgendwie fressbar aussah (Auf einen Wattwurm, bzw. den Rest bis zu 3 Fische gefangen)
Nachdem meine Wattis alle waren:c  habe ich die Gulp-Teile probiert, hat auch funktioniert, man hat die Platten genau gemerkt an der Angel, es gab nur Probleme mit dem ausholen, da die Gulps einfach zu groß und steif waren.

Grundsätzlich würde ich zu Berkley Gulp Wattwürmern sagen, in der Drift als Nachläufer, also in der Bewegung als Reserve ok (bevor man aufhören müsste). Probleme könnte es bloss mit der Größe geben. (Keine Ahnung, ob es auch verschiedene Größen gibt?)
Vom Land in der Brandung oder Brücke eher nicht fängig.

*Auf alle Fälle kein Vergleich mit Naturwattis!*


----------



## sundfisher (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*

Habe die Dinger letztes Jahr zweimal ausprobiert, in der Kombi echter Wurm und Gummi, das ganze vom Boot aus auf Platte und Dorsch, gefangen habe ich nur auf den echten Wurm. Die Meinungen gehen hier sehr weit auseinander, ich habe die Dinger allerdings immer als letzte Reserve dabei, denn fangen werden sie sicher etwas ob sie allerdings wie in der Werbung angepriesen besser sind als das Original daran ist wohl zu zweifeln.


----------



## Jui (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*

Moin, no fish
Habe die Dinger auch schon ausprobiert in Kombi mit echten Wattis. Auf zehn Bisse auf Wattis kommt einer auf die Gulpis wenns hoch kommt. Habe sie aber trotzdem dabei, bevor ich aufhören muß. Nur solltest Du nicht vergessen, die Tüte der Gulpis richtig zu verschließen. Abhauen können die nicht,#d aber der Geruch ist schon sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig |rolleyes und wenn dann Deine ganze Angelkiste auch so riecht???? 
Alles Gute mit den Dingern
Jui


----------



## nofish (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*

hallo
danke für die infos nun die meinungen gehn wirklich ganz schön ausseinander:m 
naja werde sie wohl wie viele nur als notlösung benutzen aber da ich ein neugieriger mensch bin wollte ich mal fragen ob es konservierungsverfahren für echte wattis gibt mit denen man wattis haltbar macht habe schon im board was von einsalzen gelesen also im entefekt pökeln;+ oda nich
naja vieleicht kann mir ja jemand noch was dazu sagen|wavey: 
mit freundlichen grüssen julian

----------------------------
ps danke nochmal für die infos :m


----------



## sundfisher (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*



			
				nofish schrieb:
			
		

> hallo
> danke für die infos nun die meinungen gehn wirklich ganz schön ausseinander:m
> naja werde sie wohl wie viele nur als notlösung benutzen aber da ich ein neugieriger mensch bin wollte ich mal fragen ob es konservierungsverfahren für echte wattis gibt mit denen man wattis haltbar macht habe schon im board was von einsalzen gelesen also im entefekt pökeln;+ oda nich
> naja vieleicht kann mir ja jemand noch was dazu sagen|wavey:
> ...



ein konservierter Köder ist nur ein halber Köder frisch ist immer am besten, hört sich nach alter Schlullehrer an ist aber so und speziell bei Wurmködern ist dies fast schon ein ungeschriebenes Gesetz. Wenn der Kauf von Wurm zu teuer ist muss man an die gute alte Selbstbeschaffungsmethode denken und graben, pümpeln oder mit der guten alten (jetzt freut sich PETA) Autobatterie und zwei kathoden den Würmern einheizen .......... sorry kein Tip zum Konservieren nur zum Frischhalten ........


----------



## nofish (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*

hallo sundfisher
stimmt #6  sollten die wirklich nich hören |rolleyes 
aber nur mal aus interesse:g
ich hab das jezz so verstanden  + und - an 2 besseren schaschlik stäben
mit nem klingeldraht um den wiederstand so gering wie möglich zu halten und das neben dem wattwurmhaufen in die erde|kopfkrat 
aber dein tip mit dem frischhalten würde ich auch gerne hören ich habe immer die würmer in feuchtem zeitungspapier eingeschlagen aber so das sie sich nicht toddrücken 
mit freundlichen grüssen julian


----------



## macfisch (7. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*

Hatt denn mal einer die Kunstmaden von Berkley getestet?

Also mir gehts auf den Keks, jedesmal wenn man spontan angeln will, fehlen Maden. Berkley hatt doch Kunstmaden rausgebracht.
Mein Händler kann nur positives davon berichten, aber wenn die Wattwürmer schon so durchwachsen sind, zöge rich doch noch, und hoffe das einer die mal getestet hatt.


----------



## Dorschgreifer (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*

aber dein tip mit dem frischhalten würde ich auch gerne hören ich habe immer die würmer in feuchtem zeitungspapier eingeschlagen aber so das sie sich nicht toddrücken 

@ nofish,

das frischhalten ist prinzipiell sehr einfach. 

Einfach Würmer in ein Wassereimer mit Seewasser, Köderfisch-Sauerstoffpumpe rein, täglich die schlechten würmer rausnehmen, bei Bedarf Wasser wechseln. Eimer möglichst nicht in die Sonne stellen, sonst werden die gar.:q 

Ich halte meine Würmer so bis zu zwei Wochen frisch.#h 

Gruß Dorschgreifer


----------



## Karstein (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*

Wir hatten letztes Jahr diese Erfahrung gemacht:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=60505

Für den demnächst anstehenden Norwegen-Urlaub steht dann der große "Feldtest" an - habe von GULP Taschenkrebsen, Wattwürmern und Seeringelwürmern schon jeweils sechs Packungen in verschiedenen Farben zuhause zu liegen. Nächster Bericht folgt.

Gruß

Karsten


----------



## AlBundy (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*

Moin Karsten,



> Für den demnächst anstehenden Norwegen-Urlaub steht dann der große "Feldtest" an - habe von GULP Taschenkrebsen, Wattwürmern und Seeringelwürmern schon jeweils sechs Packungen in verschiedenen Farben zuhause zu liegen...


 
...Junge, Junge, hast du dein Urlaubsgeld schon bekommen? :q 
Auf deine Erlebnisse werden wir sehensüchtig warten! #6 

Habe die Kunst-Wattis bisher ohne wirklichen Erfolg gefischt, probiere es natürlich weiter.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*



			
				macfisch schrieb:
			
		

> Hatt denn mal einer die Kunstmaden von Berkley getestet?
> 
> Also mir gehts auf den Keks, jedesmal wenn man spontan angeln will, fehlen Maden. Berkley hatt doch Kunstmaden rausgebracht.
> Mein Händler kann nur positives davon berichten, aber wenn die Wattwürmer schon so durchwachsen sind, zöge rich doch noch, und hoffe das einer die mal getestet hatt.




@macfish: habe die in gelb und rot immer in der Angelkiste, sind im vergleich zu lebenden Maden richtig groß, habe insb. in der Dämmerung und Dunkelheit schon gute Erfolge mit einer Kombi aus kuenstl. und natuerlicher Made erzielt (Brassen und Barben mit 65cm+). Ist allein schon wg. der Groesse halt nichts für die kleineren Fische.

Fische auch nur die Kombi, Kunstmade über den Schenkel gezogen und dann 2 natuerl. Maden noch drauf, damit da noch etwas Bewegung ist. Allein traue ich den Dinger nicht so ganz...


----------



## Bodo (8. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*

Habe Gulp Wattwurm im kleinen Belt ausprobiert.
Hatte nicht einen Biss darauf. Da waren unsere leider verstorbenen Ringelwürmer  weitaus fängiger.
Die Gulps werden jetzt wohl in meiner Angelkiste versauern.


----------



## Nordangler (9. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*

Du kannst ja einmal die Seeringelwürmer einsalzen, ehe sie kaputtgehen.
Damit kann man auch noch schön Platte bekommen.

Sven


----------



## me_fo (10. Juni 2006)

*AW: berkley gulp wattwurm 15cm taugt das was????*

Moin Moin Allerseits!

Mein Erfahrungen sind bisher nur negativ! 
Allerdings ausschließlich von Land aus an deutschen Küsten!!

Das ging sogar soweit, das ich keinen Fisch mehr fing, als ich einen Haken mit Wattie oder Seeringler bestückte und den anderen mit Gulp.

Anderseits haben Kollegen berichtet, das sie in DK mit Gulp´s bessere Fänge hatten, als mit Naturköder. Vor allem kamen größere Fische raus.

Die K-Maden konnte ich am F-See in Aktion erleben, hat echt was gebracht!

Trotz allem werde ich immer eine Packung Gulps (werden ja nicht schlecht), in meiner Köderkiste parat halten.
Man(n) weis ja nie?!

me_fo


----------

